# Tom Bridges' Birdlauncher.com out of business



## Cthomas (Sep 21, 2003)

:? 
I just received this email. I'm shocked. I'm posting this because Tom's website is still up and running. 

Replies to my earlier post at the training forum has indicated some of you were his victims too...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: "Bird Launchers" <[email protected]> | This is spam | Add to Address Book 
To: "Dr Christopher thomas" <[email protected]> 
Subject: Re: Check my post on the training board at Working Retriever Central 
Date: Sun, 21 Sep 2003 19:48:23 -0400 




Ha, Kiss off. I could care less. The launchers SOLD THEM SELF and I no longer sell them anyway.Here I am out of the launcher business. I am closed and out of business SO THERE!!! I took a Corp. job as to not put up with people like you.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I, Chris Thomas, posted the above knowing full well the liabilities regarding slander. In a second email Tom has also threatened me with suit to keep me quiet. SBC keeps good electronic records. Go for it Tom. This is an exact copy. 

I'm contacting my Post Master, with shipping receipt in hand, as well as, Tom's local DA first thing tomorrow morning. I suggest all other victims do the same. Email me how it goes....

Christopher :? :?


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Tried to delete my post as I had used the wrong URL. Sorry


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris,

What'd the DA tell you. I've been called a D.A. a few times myself. Will they be prosecuting for mail fraud?


Cray


----------

